# Thoughts and prayers needed again!



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Riot, my deaf white ferret who also has adrenal, may have broken his foot. He has a vet appt tomorrow morning. I just hope it isn't broken and that he just hurt it. 

Any thoughts and prayers are welcome.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

My thoughts are definitely with you. Give Riot an extra treat for me!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh jeeze, poor boy (and your poor bank account)!  Fingers crossed, sending good thoughts.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor baby, give him extra cuddles for me


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hope it's nothing too serious


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Not Broken!!!*

Thankfully, Riot's foot is not broken. Just swollen. He is on pain killers and antibiotics and it didn't cost me a fortune! :mrgreen:


----------

